# WCF web service / CocoaTouch iPhone



## --Ju-- (9 Avril 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai créé un web service WCF simple avec une méthode GetData(string value) qui me retourne la string value. 

A l'aide de l'outil WSMakeStub j'ai obtenu les 4 fichiers .h et .m nécessaires et je les ai rajouté dans mon projet Xcode.

Lors de la compilation, j'obtiens 8 erreurs similaires : error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'CFXMLTreeRef'

Ces erreurs concernent deux fichiers WSMethodInvocation.h et WSProtocolHandler.h

J'ai fouillé de partout sur la toile depuis 2 jours, sans jamais arriver à résoudre ces erreurs :

- certains dise qu'il suffit d'importer CoreServices.h, mais en vain (surtout que ce framework ne tourne pas sur iPhoneOS mais seulement sur iPhoneSimulator)
- d'autres modifient directement les deux fichiers .h en question (à éviter)
- d'autres solutions suggèrent de re-compiler, de vérifier le path des frameworks, etc.

Auriez-vous par hasard d'autres solutions à mon problème ?

Merci, Julien

PS: Plus de détails sur les erreurs ci-dessous :

/Developer/Platforms/iPhoneSimulator.platform/Developer/SDKs/iPhoneSimulator3.1.3.sdk/System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Frameworks/WebServicesCore.framework/Headers/WSMethodInvocation.h:759: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'CFXMLTreeRef'

/Developer/Platforms/iPhoneSimulator.platform/Developer/SDKs/iPhoneSimulator3.1.3.sdk/System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Frameworks/WebServicesCore.framework/Headers/WSProtocolHandler.h:486: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'CFXMLTreeRef'


----------

